# Getting started and overwhelmed



## gpd132 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello everyone. I dug my old HO scale train out of the attic. Its been about 25 years and now I want to do a layout. Years ago the layout process was stopped by my mother's divorce. I don't have any experience and looking online has been a bit overwhelming. I do like the Woodland Scenics Grand Valley kit and their River Pass kit. I like that many things needed can be had with the kits and the instructions seem to be good for beginners. I would like to be able to expand on those maybe with an additional 4x4 section at a later time. I like the bridges and tunnels. I would like a more cozy center of town though. Any suggestions or variations on those would be helpful. I find it hard to look at a track plan and imagine a finished product. It helps me to see the final product when looking at plans.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a lot of details in making a realistic layout. I'm new at it, too, but making it a little easier by tackling one phase or portion of it at a time. I'm working on the locos and cars while my wife Sandy is trying her hand at making structures. We made a small loop of track to see how the trains behave. We picked a size our home might have room for and arrayed some of the used buildings we bought to see how much space things are gonna require.

We're basing our layout on our town at the turn of the 1900's, so in our case we have a look in mind and plenty of old photos and maps to recreate it as accurately as we desire or are able.

The visualization just kinda happens as you position the various bits and parts on the layout. If you lack these things, just take sheet of paper cut to the rough dimensions or use small cardboard boxes to represent a structure. Drape a towel over a box to make a quick mountain or terrain change. If you have some track and a train, you can lay a few ideas out quickly without worrying about exact fit just to get an idea of what's needed to get the look you're after.

Are the Woodland Scenics you're referring to just basic kits of parts? Lke foam enough and etc. to create what's shown on the box? Or are they already sculpted out and more or less ready to decorate and paint? RTR would be quicker, but you have only their plan to follow unless you get out the saw and chisel and modify it.

Scratchbuilding is indeed a lot of individual steps, so go with simple mockups like I describe or sketches and that should help you decide what should go where. At that point, there's plenty of step by step tutorials from building the table to laying foam and plaster or whatever medium you're using on to track laying, scenery and painting, wiring, etc.

Making changes before, during and after also seems to be pretty much a given. I don't think they're ever done rat-tat-tat, the whole process takes awhile and that's part of the fun!

-Ed


----------



## gpd132 (Feb 11, 2012)

The kits basically have everything you need. They have additional buildings kits and track kits but the main kit comes with risers, tunnel entrances, and all the landscaping stuff you need. Yes, you basically create whats on the box.


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

Starting a new layout of any size will take some overall planning. You wouldn't believe how much time is spent in my garage just staring at my layout until something takes shape in my mind. Visualization is more important to me than making a sketch or drawing, although I do both. Determine how much space you can start with. Make options for expansion even if at the moment it seems like you don't have space at this present time. Figure out what your maximum footprint could be in areas for buildings and then make a search for something that will fit. I often combine commercial kits with kitbashing and scratchbuilding to make things work.

The key is don't take on too much at once. Make sure your track work is trouble free from the start then build up sections of your layout one area at a time. For example if you try to scenic your entire layout at once you will be overwhelmed. The whole process takes months and even years.

I model in O scale now but like you I started in HO scale and modeled in that for 20 years. Almost everything you learn in one scale can be applied in another.

One of the things that helped me was I established a free Photobucket account. I've rebuilt my Pearl Valley Railroad four times now and when I started the most recent rebuild I logged it's progression on my Photobucket account. Taking pictures helps me to see mistakes, where things might be lacking, where I could add more detail and also it's fun to see the progression.

You can check out mine here if it helps. http://photobucket.com/oboyrailroads Should you want to take a look be sure to look at the sub albums of the railroad's progression. Most people never get past the first few pictures on the first page.

Best Regards,
Jim


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If I can offer a suggestion, go to http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html and download the free trial version. It's a great track/layout planning system; if you're like me, you'll end up buying the complete software. It's easy, it's accurate, and it's free!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike, I'd like to add one more comment---don't be intimidated by a big project. Most layouts never get finished; the pleasure is in tinkering with it for years. I'm about 6 or 8 months into mine and nowhere near done, but it's fun. Just relax with it. You'll make little mistakes, you'll fix them as you realize it and it will turn out fine. And remember to not use oil-based paints on the foam sheets!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Reckers said:


> And remember to not use oil-based paints on the foam sheets!


Yeah....and watch out for petrolium based glue too! 

The others are right, no matter what you do, you'll never really be "finished"  I only got into the hobby a few years ago. I started by doing a lot of reading, then built a basic 4'x8' free-form layout (that I never really finished) in the basement. At the same time I joined a local HO club. THAT alone was a great source of information.....I learned a lot of things about building layouts. :thumbsup:

The biggest thing I took from the club was that I am building my new layout (in the basement) in a modular type of form. While I'm not necessarily complying with NMRA standards, it will be easy to move it (we're going to sell at some point in the future), and its really solid in the meantime. 

Bottom line here is....have fun with it. Know that if you build something, and it doesn't work quite right, you can always dismantle and do something else! 

Jim


----------

